# Trade a beer for a dog?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

For one like this, I think I might!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol! Nothing better than mans best friend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That was great, Wish everyone could get along together like that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Alll good people deserve a dog like that. Mine don't do anything that cool...But they are mine, and they know it..or is it i am theirs..hmmm


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That is awesome! Dogs are the best. I have 2 labs. No question about it.... I am theirs. Sometimes the pup even tries to type for me. LOL


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

What's going on? My iPhone is showing a blank spot.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahhh the dreaded video format issues of IBM Compat and Apple.

The Dog, named "Dog", rides the motorcycle with his owner. Wears the glasses and all. They guy got the dog for a beer.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Fitz said:


> What's going on? My iPhone is showing a blank spot.


Direct link:

*http://tinyurl.com/bqq722s*


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

That's pretty darn sweet! I wonder if I can teach my dog to ride on a bike now lol!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Direct link:
> 
> *http://tinyurl.com/bqq722s*


You know we could have had all kinds of fun with this....................And the dog hangs his rear off the back and poops at inconsiderate drivers. And he keeps pawing at the man driving the bike when a pretty girl is in the car next to them......just sayin"


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

That's cool as hell!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good ideas Don. And if the dog is female. It would make the T-Shirt true! LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> "Good ideas Don"?.......the man is a nut!!! Don't encourage him!!!LOL


Ouch..... I await the reply..... This ought to be good for a laugh or two.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL this ought to get interesting....

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

